# Spacescape - Kadawatha promo



## Rabieshund (Oct 26, 2009)

Here I am again with some new work..  It's one of my new promo "shots" for Kadawatha. Kadawatha on MySpace

I uploaded a pretty big image so that you can see the details! Original size is 6000x12380 px and the PSD is 1 GB.  Please view in full size!

The spacescape was really fun to make! I used to do these kinds of images a couple of years back, before I started doing photography (which took over completely), so it was a blast doing one now. Planets and nebula are made from scratch in Photoshop.







Hope you like


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2009)

Your work is always creative and just plain awesome.  Thanks for sharing.

Did you shoot each person separately or as a group?  I'm trying to picture the lighting layout and it seems it would be pretty complicated to do it in one group shot.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha, "made from scratch in Photoshop", I pictured you mixing planets in a mixing bowl a la kitchen... who makes planets? very intense promo.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2009)

What f/stop did you shoot that at?

And what happened to the EXIF information!!??? I need to comb through the XIF information to find out the best settings to make a photo like this. 

(a little shout out there to ATM)


----------



## Breanna (Oct 26, 2009)

Holy s.....that's amazing! 

Can I ask how long the entire process took?


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 26, 2009)

Your work always floors me...
:thumbup:


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow! Just amazing!


----------



## Rabieshund (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!

They were all shot separately so that I could get maximum control of light and later position them as I pleased.

Derrel: There is no EXIF information in an empty Photoshop document and that is how this image started out! But the camera settings doesn't really matter. It always depends on the light and in this case I used an octabox as the main light and two flashes from behind to give the rim light.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know what I'm more impressed by, the music or the images.  Both are of outstanding quality! Great work.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Oct 28, 2009)

You don't have to photograph anything with photoshop skills that good!!! Might as well of photoshopped the people form scratch :mrgreen: But I guess it just saves you some time instead of having to draw the people.  Awesome as always!  Your photoshop skills are stellar!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 28, 2009)

You've posted this before methinks..


----------



## Rabieshund (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks people!

Sw1tchFX: Nope, this is a new one! You guys are pretty much the first ones who see it except for some people over at Atlantic or something.


----------



## SpaceNut (Oct 29, 2009)

This just awesome, great work!


----------

